# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Sam's coming to Moore?

## Tavia

Was wondering if anyone else saw the mention in Saturdays business section regarding a future Sam's club?  The article was in reference to WalMart slowing down on grocery store openings etc.

----------


## soonerliberal

> “Despite our current wave of grocery expansion, Walmart isn't ready to give up market share. It has planned, or has under way, eight new stores for the Oklahoma City metro area. These include two new Sam's Clubs, at Fox Lake in Edmond and on 149th street (near) Moore. Four new Walmart Neighborhood Markets are planned and two new Walmart Supercenters, one of which is under construction in Choctaw.”


Price Edwards & Co. reports on retail property in Oklahoma City | NewsOK.com

----------


## catch22

I wonder if it will be in OKC proper or Moore proper? The article mentioned 149th street which would be OKC.... Would be good to recover some tax revenue that we are leaking to Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

> I wonder if it will be in OKC proper or Moore proper? The article mentioned 149th street which would be OKC.... Would be good to recover some tax revenue that we are leaking to Moore.


I wonder with all the retail that is planned on i-44 between s.w 59th all the way to 104th that the sams club might be built on i-44 and a 149th. It makes since, that area is about to pop with restaurants, hotels and retail that is already in the works

----------


## SoonerDave

> I wonder if it will be in OKC proper or Moore proper? The article mentioned 149th street which would be OKC.... Would be good to recover some tax revenue that we are leaking to Moore.


Yeah, wondered that myself. Lived in S. OKC all my life, and always get a little frustrated that people don't seem to understand at a civic level that 149th _can't_ be Moore, because Moore doesn't _have_ a "149th." The overlap of Moore schools up to 82nd in OKC surely is part of that "border obscurity," but its still frustrating. I tell people where I live, and if they say, "oh, that's Moore, right" I politely correct them and say "no, I live in Oklahoma City," not because I dislike Moore or anything, but because I *don't live in Moore* - any more than I live in, say, Yukon, or Edmond, or Pauls Valley. 

Heck, I've even gotten into mild debates with people who try to tell me SW 89th is "Moore.."

----------


## MikeLucky

> Price Edwards & Co. reports on retail property in Oklahoma City | NewsOK.com
> 
> “Despite our current wave of grocery expansion, Walmart isn't ready to give up market share. It has planned, or has under way, eight new stores for the Oklahoma City metro area. These include two new Sam's Clubs, at Fox Lake in Edmond and on 149th street (near) Moore. Four new Walmart Neighborhood Markets are planned and *two new Walmart Supercenters, one of which is under construction in Choctaw*.”


Please, dear little baby Jesus let the second one be planned for Hwy. 9 and 77 in Norman...  (fingers crossed)

----------


## Dubya61

> Please, dear little baby Jesus let the second one be planned for Hwy. 9 and 77 in Norman...  (fingers crossed)


Great post:  evokes Ricky Bobby and PWT!

----------


## catch22

> I wonder with all the retail that is planned on i-44 between s.w 59th all the way to 104th that the sams club might be built on i-44 and a 149th. It makes since, that area is about to pop with restaurants, hotels and retail that is already in the works


If they do, I hope it's not on JR's golf course.

----------


## Jesseda

> If they do, I hope it's not on JR's golf course.


I asked about it on the city of moores facebook page and the response was "Exact plans for this store are yet to be confirmed. Our Economic Development Department has been working with this project for some time now and we are optimistic. As soon as the company makes their location known, we will provide that information. Stay tuned!!" 

So to me it sounds like its going off 19th street probably around fritts farm area or the area by were they are planning on removing/relocating the trailer park

----------


## jn1780

Why would they say 149th though? If its 149th I would say its going to go on I-44. Anywhere west of Santa Fe and east of May would seem kind of odd.
Must be the case where they know they want to build one, but they don't know where exactly. There use to be one on 1-35 a long time ago where jc-penny's is now.

----------


## catch22

Because 149th is the same street as 19th...

Was probably just speaking off the top of his mind and wasn't being very specific.

----------


## flintysooner

If you read the entire Price Edwards report referenced in the article you'll find on Page 14 - "2012 Year-End Oklahoma City Retail Market Summary Moore-Norman Submarket" - the following:



> The Moore development is set to add a Hemisphere's store in 2013 and, rumored at this point, a new Sam's Club.

----------


## Martin

> Because 149th is the same street as 19th...


i think you mean stella road... :P -M

----------


## Dubya61

> i think you mean stella road... :P -M


I love it that the intersection of SE 149th and Choctaw Road has signs up that indicate it's also the intersection of NE 120th and Stella Road.
I just smirk.  I know it's really 19th St!  I do get confused when I drive down Sooner Road but can only find 12th St in Norman.  Thank goodness Sunnylane is named the same thing all the way from Classen and Porter to Coltrane!

----------


## Jesseda

> I love it that the intersection of SE 149th and Choctaw Road has signs up that indicate it's also the intersection of NE 120th and Stella Road.
> I just smirk.  I know it's really 19th St!  I do get confused when I drive down Sooner Road but can only find 12th St in Norman.  Thank goodness Sunnylane is named the same thing all the way from Classen and Porter to Coltrane!


The road name changes onthe same roads are confusing as heck in this metro. Eastern to toby keith back to eastern then martin luther king. wish main roads would be kept the same name when it goes into multi cities in the metro.

----------


## ctchandler

SoonerDave,
When you have Fairview, a Moore school on 89th, and the middle school, plus Kingsgate, Houchin, and a couple of others it's pretty easy to assume it's "Moore", but the fact(?) is, it's Cleveland County and education is provided by the county that we reside in.  I knew that 82nd was the border for OKC/Moore schools, but didn't think about the fact that they were also in Cleveland county.  Is that where the line is?  I suppose it must be.  My wife worked for Moore schools (school nurse) and was responsible for five schools and they were all in OKC.  
C. T.
p.s. I placed the "?" next to the word "fact" because I wouldn't bet my life on it.  Does the county line really begin at 82nd?



> Yeah, wondered that myself. Lived in S. OKC all my life, and always get a little frustrated that people don't seem to understand at a civic level that 149th _can't_ be Moore, because Moore doesn't _have_ a "149th." The overlap of Moore schools up to 82nd in OKC surely is part of that "border obscurity," but its still frustrating. I tell people where I live, and if they say, "oh, that's Moore, right" I politely correct them and say "no, I live in Oklahoma City," not because I dislike Moore or anything, but because I *don't live in Moore* - any more than I live in, say, Yukon, or Edmond, or Pauls Valley. 
> 
> Heck, I've even gotten into mild debates with people who try to tell me SW 89th is "Moore.."

----------


## SoonerDave

> SoonerDave,
> When you have Fairview, a Moore school on 89th, and the middle school, plus Kingsgate, Houchin, and a couple of others it's pretty easy to assume it's "Moore", but the fact(?) is, it's Cleveland County and education is provided by the county that we reside in.  I knew that 82nd was the border for OKC/Moore schools, but didn't think about the fact that they were also in Cleveland county.  Is that where the line is?  I suppose it must be.  My wife worked for Moore schools (school nurse) and was responsible for five schools and they were all in OKC.  
> C. T.
> p.s. I placed the "?" next to the word "fact" because I wouldn't bet my life on it.  Does the county line really begin at 82nd?


Nope. The Oklahoma-Cleveland County border is *89th street*. Fairview, on the north side of 89th, resides in Oklahoma County. Kingsgate, Houchin, Sky Ranch, Red Oak, etc., are all in Cleveland County, but they're all Oklahoma City _addresses._ Westmoore is in OKC as well. Southmoore, OTOH, has a Moore address. I'm making purely a guess that at least part of it is due to the fact that Moore, as the story goes, actively opposed/fought the annexation craze OKC went on back in the 50's/60's, and eventually OKC gave up the fight. The result is Moore now sits quite literally on SW OKC's doorstep, with a thriving school system that's drawn more than a few folks out of the OKC district as a result...but that's a thread for a different day, I s'pose.

You've also hit indirectly on a bit of a sore spot. Its been a long time since I drilled through all the details, but that oddity of the Moore district going as far north as 82nd creates a weird "bermuda triangle" for property taxes, where I think there's a double-hit that goes into Moore and OKC coffers if you live in just the right spot. I also recall knowing there was nothing I could do about it, so didn't remember the details, but I know my folks groused about it, too, and that was a loong time ago. 

Don't know the exact genesis of Fairview being a Moore school, or why the district goes as far up in OKC as it does. Heck, if you go just a little bit farther north and west, you end up in the Western Heights district...

----------


## Jesseda

> Nope. The Oklahoma-Cleveland County border is *89th street*. Fairview, on the north side of 89th, resides in Oklahoma County. Kingsgate, Houchin, Sky Ranch, Red Oak, etc., are all in Cleveland County, but they're all Oklahoma City _addresses._ Westmoore is in OKC as well. Southmoore, OTOH, has a Moore address. I'm making purely a guess that at least part of it is due to the fact that Moore, as the story goes, actively opposed/fought the annexation craze OKC went on back in the 50's/60's, and eventually OKC gave up the fight. The result is Moore now sits quite literally on SW OKC's doorstep, with a thriving school system that's drawn more than a few folks out of the OKC district as a result...but that's a thread for a different day, I s'pose.
> 
> You've also hit indirectly on a bit of a sore spot. Its been a long time since I drilled through all the details, but that oddity of the Moore district going as far north as 82nd creates a weird "bermuda triangle" for property taxes, where I think there's a double-hit that goes into Moore and OKC coffers if you live in just the right spot. I also recall knowing there was nothing I could do about it, so didn't remember the details, but I know my folks groused about it, too, and that was a loong time ago. 
> 
> Don't know the exact genesis of Fairview being a Moore school, or why the district goes as far up in OKC as it does. Heck, if you go just a little bit farther north and west, you end up in the Western Heights district...


I live in moore and dont really understand why Moore schools are in Oklahoma City.  the new Elementry school that is going to be built this year is going in on portland and I believe 134th. To me that is way to far from moore actual borders. I dont get it, I guess what someone said earlier that it is a county thing, but why call it moore schools if its almost 4-5 miles away from the towms borders

----------


## SOONER8693

> I live in moore and dont really understand why Moore schools are in Oklahoma City.  the new Elementry school that is going to be built this year is going in on portland and I believe 134th. To me that is way to far from moore actual borders. I dont get it, I guess what someone said earlier that it is a county thing, but why call it moore schools if its almost 4-5 miles away from the towms borders


The Moore school district extends from the Mustang district boundry on the west to the Bethel school district boundry on the east. And on the north from approx 82nd street to Franklin road on the south. That means Bob Stoops kids should go to a Moore school, but, I'm sure strings can be pulled to remedy that. His new house is between Indian Hills and Franklin  road. That is probably a discussion for another thread.

----------


## Dubya61

> The Moore school district extends from the Mustang district boundry on the west to the Bethel school district boundry on the east. And on the north from approx 82nd street to Franklin road on the south. That means Bob Stoops kids should go to a Moore school, but, I'm sure strings can be pulled to remedy that. His new house is between Indian Hills and Franklin  road. That is probably a discussion for another thread.


Moore SD would actually run up against Little Axe and McLoud before it touched Bethel.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Moore SD would actually run up against Little Axe and McLoud before it touched Bethel.


You may be right, but, I believe those are north and south of the Moore district.

----------


## Zuplar

I sure would enjoy a Sam's coming to this area. It seems like there is kind of a gap between the one in Norman and the one off of I-40.

----------


## LovableGoober

> That means Bob Stoops kids should go to a Moore school, but, I'm sure strings can be pulled to remedy that. His new house is between Indian Hills and Franklin  road. That is probably a discussion for another thread.


Bob Stoops' kids go to a private school.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Bob Stoops' kids go to a private school.


Absolutely untrue, I know for a fact. The boys (twins) go to Whittier Middle School and the daughter goes to Norman North High School.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Absolutely untrue, I know for a fact. The boys (twins) go to Whittier Middle School and the daughter goes to Norman North High School.


I believe you are correct. The new house is however, in the Moore school district.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I believe you are correct. The new house is however, in the Moore school district.


Again this untrue, its very close, but definitely in Norman School District

----------


## vaflyer

> Again this untrue, its very close, but definitely in Norman School District


Norman public schools northern boundary is on Franklin Rd. in this area. The Stoops' house is north of Franklin Rd so they are in the Moore school district. If you go to the Norman Public School webpage, you will find a map of the district and elementary school lines. That map will verify this information. 

Note: the Stoop's house is in the City of Norman but is in the Moore Public School district.

----------


## venture

So....Sam's is coming to Moore?

----------


## SoonerDave

> So....Sam's is coming to Moore?


Yup, it's opening up in Bob Stoops' new house.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So....Sam's is coming to Moore?


I am sure they probably will. There is a gap and Walmart has already announced an expansion, so I don't see why not.

----------


## venture

> I am sure they probably will. There is a gap and Walmart has already announced an expansion, so I don't see why not.


I was pointing out the actual subject on this thread that was completely derailed.  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oh haha. I see lol... Yeah, I was curious what Bob Stoops had to with a new Sam's opening up in Moore.  :Smile:

----------


## Jersey Boss

Wasn't there a SAM'S previously in Moore? I'm thinking it was in the general area where PENNY'S is now,  on the East side of I-35, 19th St exit. Failed for some reason.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Wasn't there a SAM'S previously in Moore? I'm thinking it was in the general area where PENNY'S is now,  on the East side of I-35, 19th St exit. Failed for some reason.


It was originally a similar concept named "Super Saver." It lasted for a few years, wasn't very compelling, and was (oddly enough), _bought out_ by Sams and run for _maybe_ six months before being shut down.

----------


## Bimmerdude

> Wasn't there a SAM'S previously in Moore? I'm thinking it was in the general area where PENNY'S is now,  on the East side of I-35, 19th St exit. Failed for some reason.


Yeah, I always wondered why Sam's and that Outlet Mall of America place failed.  Granted, the flea market that took up shop after the outlet mall vacated didn't fair too well either.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Yeah, I always wondered why Sam's and that Outlet Mall of America place failed.  Granted, the flea market that took up shop after the outlet mall vacated didn't fair too well either.


I believe Sam's bought that location to _purposely_ shut it down, because a decent warehouse club in that area kept people away from what was then the primary location just off I-40 in west OKC. The Outlet Mall was a nasty pit of a place from Day One. 

I know there were rumblings about Sams a while back, but some double-secret negotiations were still pending. Have to assume something is imminent. I for one would be delighted to have a Sam's over in Moore, be a much shorter drive for us from our confines..

----------


## chrisok

> It was originally a similar concept named "Super Saver." It lasted for a few years, wasn't very compelling, and was (oddly enough), _bought out_ by Sams and run for _maybe_ six months before being shut down.


Not to derail the subject, but for those of you who watch Duck Dynasty, the owner of the Super Saver was the father of Korie (Duck Commander CEO's wife).

----------


## Bimmerdude

> I believe Sam's bought that location to _purposely_ shut it down, because a decent warehouse club in that area kept people away from what was then the primary location just off I-40 in west OKC. The Outlet Mall was a nasty pit of a place from Day One. 
> 
> I know there were rumblings about Sams a while back, but some double-secret negotiations were still pending. Have to assume something is imminent. I for one would be delighted to have a Sam's over in Moore, be a much shorter drive for us from our confines..


Yeah, living in Moore, it's either Norman, or drag your behind to MWC for Sam's.

----------


## Zuplar

> Not to derail the subject, but for those of you who watch Duck Dynasty, the owner of the Super Saver was the father of Korie (Duck Commander CEO's wife).


That's pretty interesting. I'll have to remember that one.

----------


## bille

> I believe Sam's bought that location to _purposely_ shut it down, because a decent warehouse club in that area kept people away from what was then the primary location just off I-40 in west OKC. The Outlet Mall was a nasty pit of a place from Day One. 
> 
> I know there were rumblings about Sams a while back, but some double-secret negotiations were still pending. Have to assume something is imminent. I for one would be delighted to have a Sam's over in Moore, be a much shorter drive for us from our confines..


That's my understanding/remembering of how it went down.  Super Saver opened in Moore not too long after Sams in MWC.  Sam's bought out Super Saver pretty quick, just after a year or two iirc and quickly converted it to a Sams for another year or so, perhaps less.  That was years ago but I'm thinking they ultimately closed it because it was pulling too much business from Sams in MWC as well as Walmart, which back then was located just a 1/4 mile north.

That's pretty interesting that Super Saver has ties to Duck Dynasty..

----------


## LovableGoober

> Absolutely untrue, I know for a fact. The boys (twins) go to Whittier Middle School and the daughter goes to Norman North High School.


Then something must have changed. They used to go to All Saint's Catholic.

----------


## bille

> Then something must have changed. They used to go to All Saint's Catholic.


Probably got too expensive to send all of his kids there. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jesseda

I heard the plan looks like sams will be built in moore at the old walmart site which is currently convergy. Walmart still owns the land and building.

----------


## Roger S

> I heard the plan looks like sams will be built in moore at the old walmart site which is currently convergy. Walmart still owns the land and building.


You heard correctly.

----------


## Charlie40

How reliable is your source for this info on Sams? I called the city and they know nothing about Sams comming to Moore

----------


## Roger S

My sources are very reliable... It is still in the conceptual phases though.

----------


## Charlie40

> My sources are very reliable... It is still in the conceptual phases though.


So how long would you estimate untill this is built? Months? Years?

----------


## Roger S

That I'm not sure about and since it is still conceptual there is still the chance it might not happen at all. 

I do know that once it goes to the design phase that Walmart usually wants it done yesterday. So at that point it begins to move very quickly.

----------


## Zuplar

> That I'm not sure about and since it is still conceptual there is still the chance it might not happen at all. 
> 
> I do know that once it goes to the design phase that Walmart usually wants it done yesterday. So at that point it begins to move very quickly.


This is exactly how I see Walmart being. Once they get the project going, it always seems like their buildings are up and running in no time. You got to like that efficiency.

----------


## Jesseda

Lets just say the big guys came to town on thurday and talked about the future moore location. It all put into play, if you notice there is a for lease sign on the building convergy is in.

----------


## seaofchange

> I heard the plan looks like sams will be built in moore at the old walmart site which is currently convergy. Walmart still owns the land and building.


The land is two lots and the split is about 1/5 the way through the building. The eastern lot is owned by Convergys. The western lot is owned by HMFIC 2, LLC. I believe the 'for lease' sign is on the HMFIC portion of the building. Im pretty sure Walmart sold the property in 2001?

----------


## MikeLucky

From what I understand, Wal-Mart doesn't own any of their structures... they have someone else build it and then sign a 99-year lease.  When they move out the owner can then lease it to someone else, but it's ALWAYS as the "secondary" occupant that would have to vacate if the "primary" occupant (Wal-Mart) ever wanted to move back in.

It's what I've been told, but I don't have any way to confirm this...  I will say that this move, as well as many other examples, definitely follow that information.




> The land is two lots and the split is about 1/5 the way through the building. The eastern lot is owned by Convergys. The western lot is owned by HMFIC 2, LLC. I believe the 'for lease' sign is on the HMFIC portion of the building. Im pretty sure Walmart sold the property in 2001?


HMFIC???  Really?  lol

----------


## G22

I think Sam's is going in West of Fitness One.

----------


## bhawes

I thought Costco was going west of Fitness One.

----------


## Roger S

> I think Sam's is going in West of Fitness One.


Nope. It will be where the old Walmart was located. Where Convergys is now.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Nope. It will be where the old Walmart was located. Where Convergys is now.


When?

----------


## MrZ

Has anyone heard any further info on this Sam's?  Would be nice not to have to drive to Norman for one.

----------


## Roger S

The plans were completed a few weeks ago. Shouldn't be long before they start mobilizing on it but I have not heard an exact date.

----------


## MrZ

Awesome! Thanks!



> The plans were completed a few weeks ago. Shouldn't be long before they start mobilizing on it but I have not heard an exact date.

----------


## venture

So would that mean convergys had to finda new home?

----------


## Roger S

> So would that mean convergys had to finda new home?


Yes. The old building will be demolished.

Kind of sad for me in a way. I did the design drafting on that Walmart back in the 90's.

----------


## venture

> Yes. The old building will be demolished.
> 
> Kind of sad for me in a way. I did the design drafting on that Walmart back in the 90's.


Would be nice to see something new there. I wonder if they will choose to stay in Moore or decide to move out. Im not sure what the building availability would be for them. I guess there is always Crossroads lol

----------


## Soonerman

> Would be nice to see something new there. I wonder if they will choose to stay in Moore or decide to move out. Im not sure what the building availability would be for them. I guess there is always Crossroads lol


The Macy's building at Crossroads is for sale, Could anyone see Convergys going in there?

----------


## kbsooner

> The plans were completed a few weeks ago. Shouldn't be long before they start mobilizing on it but I have not heard an exact date.


I don't see any evidence of this...

----------


## MWCGuy

> So would that mean convergys had to finda new home?


I have a feeling Convergys is not using the whole building anymore. Just simply because their parking lot is not as full as what it used to be. Not to mention, technology is downsizing/slowly phasing out mammoth call centers. Most people are going online for assistance and very few people have use for a live operator unless they are registering a complaint.

----------


## Roger S

> I don't see any evidence of this...


Well I have. So what's your point exactly?

----------


## venture

> I have a feeling Convergys is not using the whole building anymore. Just simply because their parking lot is not as full as what it used to be. Not to mention, technology is downsizing/slowly phasing out mammoth call centers. Most people are going online for assistance and very few people have use for a live operator unless they are registering a complaint.


Very true. Not to mention most of the big outsourcers have at home products now, the brick and mortar model is is slowly dying away.

----------


## Easy180

> Well I have. So what's your point exactly?


Doh!   :Big Grin:

----------


## kbsooner

> Well I have. So what's your point exactly?


It hasn't been posted for permit or bid.  I am curious to your source, PM me....

----------


## jn1780

> It hasn't been posted for permit or bid.  I am curious to your source, PM me....


Buildings are designed a long time before permits or bids are posted. Which sounds like his background. I have no reason to believe he is making it up. A lot more interesting things to lie about like the design plans for  a mystery tower for example. lol

----------


## Roger S

> It hasn't been posted for permit or bid.  I am curious to your source, PM me....


Well I did mention that I did the plans for the original Walmart in the 90's.

I didn't work on the plans for Sam's but I have seen them and know they are complete.

----------


## kbsooner

> Well I did mention that I did the plans for the original Walmart in the 90's.
> 
> I didn't work on the plans for Sam's but I have seen them and know they are complete.


I don't doubt you, but if they are complete they are not out there on the typical channels to those who currently design them....  I guess we'll find out soon enough.

----------


## Zuplar

19th Street just keeps getting better. I remember when there wasn't much more than a Wal-Mart over there. Sure has come a long ways.

----------


## russellc

If this is so eminent, why is there a for lease sign up?

----------


## Roger S

Nostalgia maybe.... It's been hanging there for a long time.

Saw some revisions being made to the plans this week so it wil still be a little bit before they go out to bid.

----------


## seaofchange

> If this is so eminent, why is there a for lease sign up?


The part of the building that the for lease sign is on is not part of convergys, it is seperately owned by HMFIC II.

----------


## Roger S

Asked a few questions about this project this week, since I'm not directly involved with it, and was told the project is a go but there is some ongoing negotiations regarding the lease on the current building that are delaying things.

So to sum it up. The time frame for construction to begin is going to be a few months away. From the information I was given it could be as much as a year depending on how the negotiations on the lease go.

----------


## mills1

Article in today's Daily Oklahoman reads the Moore city council approving plans for Sam's Club at 19th and Broadway.

----------


## Roger S

Yeah... The final plans were submitted a couple of weeks ago. The only hold up now is the Convergys lease.

----------


## MWCGuy

> Yeah... The final plans were submitted a couple of weeks ago. The only hold up now is the Convergys lease.


I would think the City of Moore would work to help them find new space. (New City Center/Former City of Moore Shopping Center) Cendant use to operate one in that shopping center. A new building maybe out of there reach because land is a hot commodity in Moore and I can't see using good land for a call center that will eventually close because technology will eventually eliminate the need for call centers.

----------


## PiePie

Bad idea, it is going to cause more worse traffic

----------


## Easy180

> Bad idea, it is going to cause more worse traffic


Hopefully this might be another factor in nabbing a 34th st bridge over 35...That will make an already busy intersection crazy busy...With that said another nice grab for our fine city

----------


## catch22

> Bad idea, it is going to cause more worse traffic


Build a car dependent city and what do you expect? Any growth in Moore requires automobile use, the only way to curb traffic in Moore would be to stop development altogether at this point.

----------


## PiePie

> Build a car dependent city and what do you expect? Any growth in Moore requires automobile use, the only way to curb traffic in Moore would be to stop development altogether at this point.


Ever heard of riding bicycles?

----------


## catch22

> Ever heard of riding bicycles?


Ever try to ride a bike on 19th in Moore?

----------


## PiePie

> Ever try to ride a bike on 19th in Moore?


Yup, I had no problem with it *shrugs*

----------


## Zuplar

This is a start to the traffic issues.

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## PiePie

> This is a start to the traffic issues.
> 
> News | Moore Monthly


That is good news

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Widen the road to six lanes; that includes the bridge and having six lane thoroughfares at the intersections. Add a median with dedicated turn lanes. I used to frequent this area, but I do not anymore. I still come here time to time and six lanes would truly help. I know a bunch of people here will be against this and bash me for saying it.

Preston road in Dallas has bad traffic during rush hour, but that's about it. It is breezed 99% of the time and esp. in Frisco near Stonebriar mall it is a breeze.

Don't think a round-a-bout would be a good fit for here. There are tons of other places that come to mind for a round-about, but not here. Doubt it will happen anyways. Just my 2 cents on it. Adding six lanes for 500ft. and then narrowing it to four lanes doesn't do any good. Edmond is doing the same thing around the new Covell development. They are widening a small portion of the road to six lanes but then it narrows right back down to four lanes. I've heard they might consider adding onto the Covell bridge that passes over I-35, but that has yet to be on the approved list of projects in Edmond.

Another thing Edmond does that it similar to Moore is their service road designs. I am not sure if ODOT is responsible for this or the city is; either way, it sucks. Here is a horrible design.


Service roads two way
Service road and highway ramp intersect
No dedicated uturn(causes more unnecessary traffic)
unnecessary bends and turns which push development and causes natural slow downs in vehicle speeds for most

Here is a much better one, and I almost never experience traffic issues when I'm down there(North Dallas Tollway)



and here is the on/off ramps on the highway

They merge together instead of intersecting
Dedicated uturn for a huge convenience
Dedicated turn lanes to reduce through congestion

Now, in response to the future posts and bitching about the high amount of traffic on Belt Line, lets remember Dallas has twice as many people than the entire state of Oklahoma. This was likely taken on or around rush hour. Every weekend I go there, traffic is just like Shields traffic is on any given day. The traffic is also easier to navigate and flows better. 

For anyone saying this will hamper development, a nearly billion dollar mall(in todays money) is sitting no more than two miles away from here; The Galleria. Intercontinental, which is arguably nicer than any hotel in OKC right now, is right along Dallas Parkway(the North Dallas Tollway service road). There is also a huge new urbanism development right behind the hotel that has a mini carnival right next to it-very cool! This highway is lined with tons of high quality and world class 20-25 towers.

Now since we are not dealing with as many people as Dallas is, the service road here only really needs to be 4 lanes(2 each direction) with room for widening. So here is my list for the area.

*Widen the service roads to 2 lanes each direction parallel with I-35
*Widen the bridge over I-35 to six lanes with dual left turn lanes and a divided 8 ft. sidewalk on each side of the bridge with "Texas" U turns
*Run a new 10.ft bike trail along the service road from 12th st. to Indian Hills Rd.
*Consolidate the roads running through the developments and connect those via roundabouts
*Redo Telephone Rd. and SW. 25th st. intersection with a roundabout 
*Redo telephone road adding bike lanes on the side, 10ft. sidewalks, 4 lanes each direction, 8ft. median and "spruce up" the nearby residential areas.
*Continue SW 25th st. into Fritts BLVD. and make a two lane divided road with separated bike lanes and roundabouts 

Also it would be cool to see something like this done

*Connect those three roads together(SW 25th, Fritts BLVD, and Willow Bend). Again, one lane each direction divided by a 5 ft. median and all intersections roundabouts. Divided bike lanes on each side of road
Something like this: 
*and then connect those with a roundabout that looks like this


I wonder if they could create a mini canal using that creek.

Also build a 3-5 story residential complex that fronts the golf course
Maybe something like these



Maybe we could get something that looks like this


Perhaps it might best to save this for downtown OKC I don't know.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> *Redo telephone road adding bike lanes on the side, 10ft. sidewalks, *4 lanes each direction*, 8ft. median and "spruce up" the nearby residential areas.


Needed to correct this. I meant 4 lanes total, 2 lanes each direction on this road.

----------


## bille

A lot of thought put into that^. I wish I could say the same would happen, but in reality there are far too many projects in the area happening now or need to be addressed for this to get that kind of attention. Likewise, that interchange repair and talk of a run about will have very little affect on the majority of the current traffic west of there on the east side service road and going further west over the interstate, etc. 

IMO this feels like addressing (albeit late) current as well as future traffic at that intersection with the addition of vans and the new shops going in at the nw corner. I bet vans is wishing they'd have tackled this project a couple of years ago.

----------


## MWCGuy

This is suburb we are talking about not Downtown OKC. 

I think they need to try the SPUI they put in at Morgan Road or even a Diamond Interchange. I drove on a Diamond on 44 in Missouri and was very impressed with how fast you can go through it.

----------


## shawnw

Elements of what they did at Morgan Road I would like at 19th. But man would it mess up traffic there for a long time while they did it!

----------


## Zuplar

Morgan Road is night and day from what it used to be. Very nice upgrade IMO.

----------


## jn1780

Here is a *very* rough drawing of how a single point interchange could be done.

19thand35.jpg

The service roads would need to be be rerouted and it makes sense to use the intersections at Riverwalk Dr and South Broadway since their already there. The northwest service road would end at Walmart with an upgraded road directly north of Walmart.

You can't really make the service roads one-way because lack of planning has made all of these retail establishments dependent on the service roads.

Also, there needs to be a ramp from 4th street. Its really dumb how you have to travel all the way past 19th street to go south on I-35.

----------


## flintysooner

Had to smile reading the last few posts about traffic.  At lunch yesterday at Qdoba overheard a retailer considering a site on 19th say that the traffic on 19th was disappointingly light.    

Guess whether there is a traffic problem or not is in the eye of the beholder

----------


## jn1780

> Had to smile reading the last few posts about traffic.  At lunch yesterday at Qdoba overheard a retailer considering a site on 19th say that the traffic on 19th was disappointingly light.    
> 
> Guess whether there is a traffic problem or not is in the eye of the beholder


Depends where on 19th street. Its bad between Telephone and Broadway. It would make it easier for people to feel motivate to go to a business on the other side of the interstate if those intersections flowed more smoothly.

Its easier to travel to all the stores west of Telephone if your coming from the west.

----------

